# Getting recurve bow which arrows are best aluminum or carbon?



## catstormjr

Hey guys,

I'm getting a recurve to start shooting traditional after several years with a compound bow. I've heard both aluminum and carbon are good to use which would you guys recommend for me just starting with Traditional equipment.

Thanks,


----------



## Pikkuhannu

I use only aluminum or wood, i like heavy arrows. :wink:

And next someone says "there is also heavy carbon arrows", but i just dont like carbon exept on my bow...:zip:


----------



## Curve1

A lot of folks like carbon, I dont have anything against them but.....I haven't been impressed with them overall. Aluminum is the most precise you can get...shaft to shaft. I like a good wood tapered shaft, they're hard to beat but they are more fragile than aluminum or carbon. You will get different opnions on this but for me [overall] I like aluminum because they're so simple [for me]. I know a 1916 or 2016 will shoot out of 45-50 lb bows which is what I shoot. Example a 2016 out of a 45 lb recurve cut to 29 inches will work....I may have to go to a 150 grain head , or I may not . I know a 1916 will work also. I may have to adjust the sideplate a little and try a 125 or a 150 grain head but they both will work. If you can get a carbon shaft to work....there's nothing wrong with carbon. In my experience with carbon, I haven't been impressed with the life of the carbon arrow in flight. They dont seem to keep the life through out the flight of the arrow. This is totally based on my experience....doesn't mean this is what YOU will find. I have a Beman shaft that flies good out of my son's ILF setup ,doesn't kick [flies straight] but, it just doesn't maintain what I call LIFE through out the whole flight of the arrow. My aluminum shafts , or wood , do maintain that LIFE .


----------



## bowhunterdave

Pikkuhannu said:


> *I use only aluminum or wood, i like heavy arrows.* :wink:
> 
> And next someone says "there is also heavy carbon arrows", but i just dont like carbon exept on my bow...:zip:


Yup!!


----------



## Carbon Jack

I shoot the indoor 300 round every day of the year in my barn. Have kept scoring records going back 23 years. Today at age 53 I average 252 with carbon arrows shot out of a hunting recurve of 60 pounds shot off the shelf. This is my go-to hunting and 3D bow.

Shooting this same bow with the best wooden arrows I can manage to make (and I'm a jeweler, engraver with some hand skill) I cannot break 250 to save my life. Average for wood is around 238. Aluminum average is about 245. My personal best is 272 shot with carbon and ALL of my scores over 260 have been shot with carbon in the last 10 years or so. Have never broken 260 with anything but a carbon shaft.

Why the difference? They are faster (flatter shooting) and I believe the carbon arrows recover faster with such light bodies (shafts) and such relatively heavy points. I shoot 125gr field points. With the 20gr insert I have 145grains up front of a 250 grain shaft, nock and fletching. Forward weight is about 15.8%. I happen to feel this is ideal for recurve target shooters.

You can shoot heavier aluminum shafts but require a proportionally heavier head. To get to that 15-16% forward weight requires so much overall weight that you are now shooting looping and sluggish arrows that really don't group like the lighter shafted carbons do.

I keep good records. No other arrow shafting scores like carbon for me. I do not go in for heavy shafts or excessive weight forward like 20-25%. All it does is slow down your arrow and make hitting at distance less sure. Never underestimate a flat trajectory in any kind of weapon be it a rifle or compound or recurve.

Jack


----------



## fergy

That's an interesting post Jack. Shooting a 250 gn shaft sure seems like your bow arm would be absorbing a lot of shock since that light an arrow can't absorb as much energy from the bow. Do you just target shoot or do you also hunt with the same setup? Just curious.


----------



## bowkid56

well carbin you will git faster and farther shots with out aiming higher but shots are a little every were the aluminum arrows are heaver and make straighter shots and better groups from my point . i was using pse radial x weaves 200 and they shoot good for targit shooting but they shots are not to were i wont to shoot then i went and got easton full metal jackets 400gpi with 75 grain inserts and shooting 1 grain tips and broad heads and got better groups out of the easton arrows so i thing heaver arrow better shots if this helps


----------

